

Scientists Teleport Data on Tiny Scale - marcofloriano
http://www.newser.com/story/48898/scientists-teleport-data-on-tiny-scale.html

======
marcofloriano
Seriously, i really think that if they get at there, the information world
will change forever. Hope be alive until there.

~~~
russell
Call me superstitious, but I believe that teleporting machines are just
copying machines. The you a t the destination is just a copy. The you at the
departure is just thrown into the supply hopper to build the next arrival.

~~~
sheriff
Is that meaningfully different from what happens to you now, instant-to-
instant? How many of your atoms need to be swapped out for the copy to stop
being "you"?

